# `Shield Maiden' - featuring 8DIO Studio Sopranos and 8DIO string libraries.



## zacnelson (Mar 23, 2015)

Here is a brand new track I'm currently working on which features the new 8DIO `Studio Sopranos' library, as well as a combination of Adagietto, Agitato, Sable and stock Kontakt instruments.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F196297244&secret_url=false[/flash]

Any feedback is welcome, and I'm more than happy to answer any questions and provide more detail about the various instruments used.

Zac


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey Zac , 
Lovely piece . When the library came out I checked the demos and was on the fence , but pulled the trigger after hearing your track . It showed another side to the library used in a context different to the official demos o-[][]-o


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 24, 2015)

Great news Matt! Have you had a chance to tinker with it since you bought it? Thanks for writing.


----------



## SciFlyBoy (Mar 25, 2015)

Zac, Wow! Wonderful piece. I loved the theme and the volume control. How long have you 'tinkered' this these voice samples?


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi SFB! Great to hear from you, and thanks for listening and commenting. I haven't done an awful lot of work on this track; it is a brand new library and I'm still trying to get my head around this composition and aiming to understand how it should all flow.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey Zac , I've only had a short play with the library so far and used it in one piece . It is very different from other vocal libraries I have which is great , I'm interested in seeing what I get out of it when I have a chance . Have you done any other tracks using it ?


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi Matt, yes I've done 5 with it now! One of them is called `The Glaciers' (the link is in my signature). I'm keen to hear what you come up with when you've had some time…. make sure you post it on the forum and let me know!


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Mar 28, 2015)

Nicely done sir !


----------



## PeterKorcek (Mar 28, 2015)

really nice, listend to the whole track, thumbs up for the work!


----------



## zouzou (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi guys !

Regarding 8Dio Studio Sopranos, I would like to know if with the "Polyphonic Phrase Legato" or "Articulation Sequencer" it's possible to make any words, or if software is limited to given pronunciations and syllables? :roll: 

Thanks for your answers!

Zouzou


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 30, 2015)

Hello Zouzou, good question. There is no `word builder' but you have about 12 different phrases which are all either 3 or 4 syllables long, and each one is recorded at 2 speeds, 50bpm and 100bpm. And of course it is tempo-synced so you can make your session any bpm you like. Also there is an offset knob which you can automate, for example you may wish to use a certain phrase starting from the 2nd syllable, so you just adjust the offset to allow this.


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 30, 2015)

By the way Peter and Ioannis, thanks for listening and for your kind words.


----------



## zouzou (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi zacnelson,

Thanks for your reply!

So, when 8Dio says "In essence you can play whatever you desire" is not entirely true :? , because it can play only series of pre-programmed syllables as "SOL-MAY-VEE-NAS"...! Therefore impossible to create phrases with real words, if I understand well...? :cry: 

Thanks.

Zouzou


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes it would be impossible to create real words, in fact I wouldn't even bother trying. Although I like the vague `world' sound of the syllables, it's not distracting and I think if I was listening to a virtual instrument that was trying to sound like coherent English it would sound so odd that it would be off-putting. I have another track in my signature called `The Glaciers' which features a lot of use of the multi-vowel patches at different speeds.


----------



## zouzou (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi zacnelson,

Thanks for your new reply!

Finally, I bought Studio Sopranos last night! Congratulations on your beautiful tracks: it gives a good idea of what you can do with the "Polyphonic Phrase Legato". In fact, it can give an "impression" of spoken phrases that can actually fit into certain compositions.

Thanks for your help! :D 

Zouzou


----------



## zacnelson (Apr 1, 2015)

I agree Zouzou, it is amazingly effective the way the phrases give an impression of lyrics, it's a surprisingly convincing feature! I hope you have fun with it


----------

